# a must see for jack miner band collectors



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 25408&rd=1


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW thats quite a collection..and a price to go with it!!


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I got one of the Jack Minor bands on a Canada a few years back. I was afraid I shot somebodies pet goose I called the guy at the Jack Minor refuge in canada and he gave me the whole story behind the goose and Jack MInor.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thats alot of bands.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

whats story behind jack minor and all of his band?


----------

